# CUBEFANS STOLE My MONEY



## chunkeenotsmooth (Dec 5, 2009)

on november 23rd i ordered a mf8 megaminx and used the more EXPENSIVE UPS shipping and cubefans hasn't even sent it to ups yet and it said it would take 1-3 days also i got an email saying that the due date was last friday its almost been 2 weeks and ups doesn't have it but the billing information is recived so they already charged me and every time i try to contact them they dont respond so is it going to be dilivered or not


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 5, 2009)

you should've just stuck to Cubeforyou, 'cos you can track you delivery aswell. and i'm sorry to say that in this case, if the delivery soen't come then you can't really do much about it except try and spam them :I


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 5, 2009)

Just so you know, the 1-3 days means that once UPS gets it, it will take that long. The estimation James (the C4Y guy) gave you was just that. An ESTIMATION!


----------



## (R) (Dec 5, 2009)

my cubefans order was ordered about then and it came in 4 days... period


----------



## shelley (Dec 5, 2009)

Learn2grammar. If this is the way you write to them, no wonder they won't respond. Also learn to post in the proper forum. What do you expect any of us to do about your problem with an unrelated site?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 5, 2009)

Did you pay with paypal? You should file a dispute through them if so.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 5, 2009)

Two things:

-People won't bother to respond if you do not use proper grammar.
-What do you expect us to do about it?

(Basically what shelley said)


----------



## TheCubeElite (Dec 5, 2009)

This is entirely a run-on sentence. Use proper grammar.

Also, sorry about the order difficulties.


----------



## ianini (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this is the 3rd thread about your order.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 5, 2009)

shelley said:


> Learn2grammar. If this is the way you write to them, no wonder they won't respond. Also learn to post in the proper forum. What do you expect any of us to do about your problem with an unrelated site?


This.

There is nothing we can do. You paid for the shipping, not what happens beforehand.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 5, 2009)

...Are you sure you aren't being impatient?


----------



## Faz (Dec 5, 2009)

Why complain here?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 6, 2009)

now this is the evil scheme made by microsoft for you to use IE. don't fall for it!!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't think they stole your money, there was probably just a problem or maybe you misunderstood something.

And I agree you should use proper grammar, no wonder they haven't replied to you.

That whole post was one sentence... Actually, not even, you didn't even end the sentence. :fp


----------



## shelley (Dec 6, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> now this is the evil scheme made by microsoft for you to use IE. don't fall for it!!



The Cube4you website has been redone and now works with Firefox. Yay!


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

shelley said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > now this is the evil scheme made by microsoft for you to use IE. don't fall for it!!
> ...


Although it still seems to have some trouble with Safari...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 6, 2009)

Meh, so what if he has bad grammar?
We can still understand his question and read his thread.
Good grammar is great however you shouldn't ignore someone's genuine inquiry just because their grammar isn't good. English might not be his 1st language and it may also make people very concious of their posts with so many people flaming at others.
Many people have trouble with grammar, which doesn't mean they are stupid. I mean, after all the majority of people here can solve a rubik's cube. So what if English isn't their strong point? They shouldn't be put down for it..


P.S Sorry for off-topic rant.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



lolmacs. You could, you know, just download Firefox.


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 6, 2009)

Also, I waited over a month for my MF8. Just saying.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...


Yes, but Firefox is slow, and Safari actually works.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 6, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Meh, so what if he has bad grammar?
> We can still understand his question and read his thread.
> Good grammar is great however you shouldn't ignore someone's genuine inquiry just because their grammar isn't good. English might not be his 1st language and it may also make people very concious of their posts with so many people flaming at others.
> Many people have trouble with grammar, which doesn't mean they are stupid. I mean, after all the majority of people here can solve a rubik's cube. So what if English isn't their strong point? They shouldn't be put down for it..
> ...



We ARE helping him. 
Telling him to use proper grammar is probably a pretty good piece of advice.
There's more of a chance that C4Y/CubeFans will reply to him if he uses proper grammar.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Personally, I just ignore people who can't bother to take the time to use proper grammar. If you haven't put enough time into your post's grammar, then you obviously haven't put any time into the content either, so the content is ill-thought-out, and useless.


----------



## Parity (Dec 6, 2009)

Well since everyone is on the topic of proper grammar.
Cubeforyou. James doesn't have good grammar either.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 6, 2009)

Parity said:


> Well since everyone is on the topic of proper grammar.
> Cubeforyou. James doesn't have good grammar either.



True that...


----------



## vgbjason (Dec 6, 2009)

the Cube4you site probably doesn't care about grammar. have you actually looked at the site? some of the "sentences" don't even make sense and they get tenses wrong all the time.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

It's somewhat expected though, as it's a foreign site, and they often do not speak English very well. If it was a North America or Europe based site, I would not be so forgiving, and probably would not even buy from there. (Yes, that's how much I hate bad grammar and spelling)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 6, 2009)

really guys screw grammar i mean really if you just put it as one run on sentence you can still get your point across, although a comma every now and then would be nice, but really grammar isnt that important is it

ok, back on topic. 
i would suggest being patient. If its anything like C4Y then shipping could be backed up, if youve paid for it youll get it eventually.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 6, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> really guys screw grammar i mean really if you just put it as one run on sentence you can still get your point across, although a comma every now and then would be nice, but really grammar isnt that important is it



I beg to differ.

If you can't be bothered to use proper grammar, spelling, and punctuation (GSP) when asking questions, why should the other members bother to respond?

You obviously aren't taking the time necessary to think out your use of the language, what should make us believe you took the time to think about the actual question?

I will rarely respond to people who 'typ lik dis' because they obviously are to lazy to type correctly, leading me to believe they are to lazy to have thought about their post and the question/content contained in it. Which further leads me to believe they were to lazy to do any research at all in order to answer it themselves.

So _why_ would I bother to help someone out when they haven't made any decent effort to help themselves? (For example, google search, wiki search etc.)

If you aren't putting the time in to use proper GSP, why would I put my time in to give a decent well thought-out response to it?

To clarify, this post is directed towards people who have English as their first language, and still fail to speak/type it correctly. This post does not apply to people who are learning/do not know English.
However, something to point out, there are many people on this forum with English as a second language who still use better GSP then people who have it as their first language.

Sorry about this long rant, but it annoys me when people expect good responses to something they didn't bother to think out themselves.


----------



## rookie (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Personally, I just ignore people who can't bother to take the time to use proper grammar. If you haven't put enough time into your post's grammar, then you obviously haven't put any time into the content either, so the content is ill-thought-out, and useless.


Nope. Someone could have brilliant content thought in another language, but did not properly learn the grammatical rules for English and as result, communicate good content in bad form.


----------



## shelley (Dec 6, 2009)

rookie said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I just ignore people who can't bother to take the time to use proper grammar. If you haven't put enough time into your post's grammar, then you obviously haven't put any time into the content either, so the content is ill-thought-out, and useless.
> ...



Usually I can tell the difference between someone who doesn't know English well and is trying, and someone whose native language is English and is just lazy. Cramming six complete sentences into one run-on without any punctuation is just lazy.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

shelley said:


> rookie said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...


As I mentioned before, I understand if someone does not have know English very well, but if it is just laziness that causes you to disregard grammar, then you are obviously too lazy to put any thought into your posts.


----------



## Parity (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> It's somewhat expected though, as it's a foreign site, and they often do not speak English very well. If it was a North America or Europe based site, I would not be so forgiving, and probably would not even buy from there. (Yes, that's how much I hate bad grammar and spelling)



Well if they have bad grammar, then they would reply to bad grammar.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

This really isn't going anywhere, but the bottom line is:
Bad grammar/spelling/punctuation = Irritating for everyone trying to read it. Also, is despised and detested by me and many others.
Good GSP = More likely to elicit a response from people, as they do not have to struggle to read it.
People who do not have English as their first language = Somewhat excused from this, as they may not know English very well

The grammar debate has essentially derailed this thread, but I feel that this is the bottom line about grammar, spelling and punctuation.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> This really isn't going anywhere, but the bottom line is:
> Bad grammar/spelling/punctuation = Irritating for everyone trying to read it. Also, is despised and detested by me and many others.
> Good GSP = More likely to elicit a response from people, as they do not have to struggle to read it.
> People who do not have English as their first language = Somewhat excused from this, as they may not know English very well
> ...



+1

I think the difference is very obvious between someone for whom English isn't their first language so they mix up some words mangle phrases, which is understandable and acceptable, and a native English speaker who's just a product of the AOL-speak generation and is too lazy to type punctuation marks, which is not acceptable. 

One additional reason to use proper grammar and whatnot that no one else has mentioned so far is that there are probably lots of people who read this forum who have English as their second or third language. I'm a native English speaker. When you type out a post that looks like a text message, yeah, I understand what you're trying to say perfectly well, whether or not it irritates the crap out of me. But if English wasn't my first language, your post would likely be likely an unintelligible mess. Using a language properly is a courtesy to everyone else.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, the difference between a non-native English speaker and just someone being lazy is very obvious, and it is easy to distinguish between the two.

As for the original topic, I feel that you are being extremely impatient and irrational. If it had been a month since you had ordered, it would be a different case, but it has merely been a few days. Give them a chance, and learn how to be at least remotely patient.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 6, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > really guys screw grammar i mean really if you just put it as one run on sentence you can still get your point across, although a comma every now and then would be nice, but really grammar isnt that important is it
> ...


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 6, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



I believe there is a difference between a run-on sentence with no punctuation, capitalization, or thought versus a few typos in a well thought-out post.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 6, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



I'm just making a point. No one is perfect and until you are, don't expect others to be.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 6, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> ...



I know no one is perfect, and I am not expecting people to be. However, it is extremely easy to use proper GSP when typing, there is no time constraint when typing, there is no limit to number of times you can use the period key or the shift key. If you spend an extra 2 minutes to type a decent post and use proper GSP you will get a lot more respect.

Also, care to point out to me where in my posts I claimed to expect perfection?


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

He never said he expected perfection, only that he would like at least a fraction of effort put into writing, rather than mindless ramble.

EDIT: Beaten to it.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 6, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



Sorry, don't want to start anything here. Just saying, your grammar isn't the best yourself. Repetitive use of 'to' instead of 'too' isn't a typo when done three times in one paragraph. None-the-less this is becoming a series of pointless rants which are very off-topic from what the original poster has asked advice for.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> This really isn't going anywhere, but the bottom line is:
> Bad grammar/spelling/punctuation = Irritating for everyone trying to read it. Also, is despised and detested by me and many others.
> Good GSP = More likely to elicit a response from people, as they do not have to struggle to read it.
> People who do not have English as their first language = Somewhat excused from this, as they may not know English very well
> ...


I repeat...


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 6, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Sorry, don't want to start anything here. Just saying, your grammar isn't the best yourself. Repetitive use of 'to' instead of 'too' isn't a typo when done three times in one paragraph. None-the-less this is becoming a series of pointless rants which are very off-topic from what the original poster has asked advice for.



Please point out to me where I claimed my grammar was the best?
Or where I said it is terrible/unacceptable to make mistakes?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Enough already.


----------



## ianini (Dec 6, 2009)

Am I the only one that finds this argument funny?


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 6, 2009)

ianini said:


> Am I the only one that finds this argument funny?



No, I do too, considering she is claiming I say things when I didn't even imply them. It's quite humorous. 

On-Topic: Be patient. It works.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> This really isn't going anywhere, but the bottom line is:
> Bad grammar/spelling/punctuation = Irritating for everyone trying to read it. Also, is despised and detested by me and many others.
> Good GSP = More likely to elicit a response from people, as they do not have to struggle to read it.
> People who do not have English as their first language = Somewhat excused from this, as they may not know English very well
> ...



Yet again...

No one has perfect grammar, no one expects anyone to have perfect grammar. As long as you try, that's what counts. Nitpicking every little detail doesn't help anything or anyone. End of discussion. (EDIT: Or at least what I feel is the end. I will not be "contributing" any more to this thread, as I feel that the point is moot, and it would just be "beating a dead horse".)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 6, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that finds this argument funny?
> ...


I too find it funny and agree with MonkeyDude. 
Whenever posting i try use the best grammer i can (yes ok im not great at it). And when reading posts i would much rather read a few typos than huge errors/run on sentences. This way you know the poster is atleast making an effort when asking for help etc.

ON TOPIC: Im sure they didn't steal your money. Wait it out and you should get what you ordered.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 6, 2009)

wow. im sure the OP really cares about grammar, since he has not bothered to even reply or fix his first post. And the fact that people that are posting say "On-topic:..." means its a total waste of time to argue about it, you dont talk when you cube.
--
I have never tried Cube fans before, but i have seen people use it, im not sure why you would be singled out as a scam..


----------



## chunkeenotsmooth (Dec 8, 2009)

OK guys if this makes you happy,


On November 23rd I ordered a mf8 megaminx and I used the more expensive UPS shipping and cubefans hasn't even sent it to ups yet and it said it would take 1-3 days. Also i got an E-mail saying that the due date was last friday its almost been two weeks and UPS doesn't have it,but the billing information is received.So they already charged me and every time I try to contact them they dont respond so is it going to be delivered or not?


----------



## Logan (Dec 8, 2009)

Why don't you contact the forum about your problem on the site you bought it from! Not us. We can't do anything about it.
The 1-3 days is an ESTIMATE of how long it will take AFTER UPS RECEIVES IT. Check their calender to see if there is a Chinese holiday.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can track your order with UPS.


----------



## malevolant (Dec 8, 2009)

chunkeenotsmooth said:


> OK guys if this makes you happy,
> 
> 
> On November 23rd I ordered a mf8 megaminx and I used the more expensive UPS shipping and cubefans hasn't even sent it to ups yet and it said it would take 1-3 days. Also i got an E-mail saying that the due date was last friday its almost been two weeks and UPS doesn't have it,but the billing information is received.So they already charged me and every time I try to contact them they dont respond so is it going to be delivered or not?



Try reading that post aloud. You still include some ridiculous run-ons.


----------

